# 375-450 gallon tank builders?



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I am looking for info regarding any local tank builders who can build a 96x36x30 or 96x30x30 tank either glass of acrylic. Anyone have any idea, rough estimate, what a tank this size would cost to build?

Any lfs have larger 300gal+ tanks in stock?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Mike "M_class" has a 300g excellent condition fairly new acrylic tank for sale.


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

paul at oceanic corals used to build aquariums, not sure on pricing 604-625-2268 they are in Aldergrove


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

archer plastics in Port Moody will build tanks as well. google them


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The largest non custom tank I've seen at a lfs is a 300 marineland deep dimension. Glass tank. Custom acrylics are expensive. Best bet is to find used or order from American acrylic tank manufacturers. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> archer plastics in Port Moody will build tanks as well. google them


Here's the info for Archer Plastics: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/other-websites-31/check-out-our-website-36261/


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Adam said:


> paul at oceanic corals used to build aquariums, not sure on pricing 604-625-2268 they are in Aldergrove


He can still get custom tanks


----------

